# worm in my mantellas eyeball!?



## arrowman32 (Jun 8, 2015)

hello I created a profile just for this I cannot find anything online I need some help.I bought 10 mantellas captive bred and I noticed yesterday one of them had a worm swimming around in the eyeball. I talked to the breeder and he thought it was just a soil nematode on the outside of the eye well today I caught the frog and used a ro di water and Q Tip lightly on the eyeball and it is definitely inside the eyeball. the only information I could find online was about a cane to that had what looks to be the same thing just much larger scalelike a dummy I did not process the plants in the bleach solution I thought that was an unnecessary step until I seen this but obviously it's too late for that now I'm curious what can be done has anybody ever seen this heard of this? I will isolate the one frog but I am scared that this will spread to all 10 plus I would want to fix the one if I can please help I know everybody looks to a guy named add on here if someone can reach out to him for methank you so much


----------



## arrowman32 (Jun 8, 2015)

that was supposed to say cane toad and a guy named Ed sorry voice to text did not work right


----------



## arrowman32 (Jun 8, 2015)

Here is a pic


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

You will need a good exotic veterinarian's help with this case, you can find one near you here: ARAV – Find a Vet

This is the aberrant migration of a parasitic larva that has ended up in the eye. These normally cannot be destroyed with regular dewormings alone, but may require laser therapy. Again, consult with a qualified exotic veterinarian for this frog.

Your other frogs are also likely infected with the same parasites, so a good fecal exam and appropriate medications if deemed appropriate by the veterinarian may be necessary.

Unfortunately, if you have introduced these frogs into your vivarium without running fecals and quarantining first, your vivarium is likely infected now as well. It will need to be broken down, and thoroughly disinfected, including disposing of all substrate, microfauna, and organic material that can't be sterilized.


----------



## arrowman32 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for replying this saddens me. Hope I can save them.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps there is some blame on the supplier? I would contact them and explain the issue. Some suppliers are willing to work with you, whether in the form of a reimbursement or actual replacement of sick frogs. I would certainly give it a try. I think it is quite poor practice to sell otherwise sick animals... Sorry to hear... Best of luck though

JBear


----------

